# Crossword: your 1st quiz this week.



## David H (Feb 17, 2015)

*A little earlier than normal I have meetings to attend later this week.*







..........................................................................................


----------



## BobbieH (Feb 17, 2015)

Ok David. You have made it trickier this week me thinks. 
1 might be muharram
11 might be speculation
Thats all I have for now


----------



## Robin (Feb 17, 2015)

is 5 Leatherhead? That's the only one I can even attempt!


----------



## BobbieH (Feb 17, 2015)

Is 7 down " beater"
8 down " worship"
10 "osmosis"


----------



## David H (Feb 17, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> Ok David. You have made it trickier this week me thinks.
> 1 might be muharram
> 11 might be speculation
> Thats all I have for now



Well done on number 1 'fraid 11 is not right


----------



## David H (Feb 17, 2015)

Robin said:


> is 5 Leatherhead? That's the only one I can even attempt!



Well done Robin Leatherhead is correct


----------



## David H (Feb 17, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> Is 7 down " beater"
> 8 down " worship"
> 10 "osmosis"



8 is correct the other two are not.


----------



## BobbieH (Feb 17, 2015)

Is 6 "imperative"


----------



## David H (Feb 17, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> Is 6 "imperative"



Well done BobbieH


----------



## David H (Feb 17, 2015)

*Cluetime:*

I've added the first and last letters of the remaining words.

This should make it a lot easier.


----------



## Redkite (Feb 17, 2015)

10. is vertigo
12. substitute?  but one letter too many!


----------



## Robin (Feb 17, 2015)

not an awful lot easier! I'm making stuff up now, is 3 something to do with Conch....conchiferous? and for 11 I'm guessing guessingly! which gives a g in 10. Vertigo?


----------



## BobbieH (Feb 17, 2015)

I disregarded 7 A's being swiple because I thought it had two p·s. Can it be spelt with one.
10 is vertigo


----------



## David H (Feb 18, 2015)

Redkite said:


> 10. is vertigo
> 12. substitute?  but one letter too many!



Well done Redkite  10 is Vertigo sorry about the other one


----------



## David H (Feb 18, 2015)

Robin said:


> not an awful lot easier! I'm making stuff up now, is 3 something to do with Conch....conchiferous? and for 11 I'm guessing guessingly! which gives a g in 10. Vertigo?



Well done Robin both are correct and vertigo is already guessed


----------



## David H (Feb 18, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> I disregarded 7 A's being swiple because I thought it had two p·s. Can it be spelt with one.
> 10 is vertigo



It is indeed swiple qith one 'p'

http://www.yourdictionary.com/swiple


----------



## Annette (Feb 18, 2015)

12: Surrogate
2: Abampere
Could 4 be Illapsable?


----------



## David H (Feb 18, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> 12: Surrogate
> 2: Abampere
> Could 4 be Illapsable?



No. 2 is correct Abampere well done Annette

No. 12 is Subxxxxx
4 is Inxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Annette (Feb 18, 2015)

Maybe 4 is inculpable?


----------



## David H (Feb 18, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> Maybe 4 is inculpable?



Well done Annette absolutely correct.


----------



## David H (Feb 18, 2015)

*Last two words*

To replace one with another: *Subrogate*

Glutinous Adhesive: *Dauby*


----------

